# bringing cats into malaysia



## billythekid (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello.

In my last post, I asked whether my cats would be allowed in rented accomodations in Kuala Lumpur or Penang. I was told that cats were generally allowed in rented houses, but, they are not allowed in apartments/condos. Do any cat owners on this forum have anything to add regarding this issue? Can you please share your personal experiences with me?

Also, how would you compare the quality and cost of veterinary care in Malaysia to the U.S. or Europe? And finally, is Science Diet cat food readily available in Malaysia? If so, is it expensive? 

I'm an animal lover and my pets (currently and in the past) have always been very important members of my family. Thank you so much, in advance, for your help regarding this matter.


----------



## thewitt (Jun 15, 2011)

There are no universal rules. Whether or not you can have a cat will depend on where you live and who your landlord is. I live in a condo with two cats in Penang. 

Science Diet is available here. About twice the cost as in the US. 

Vet care is quite good and inexpensive. Generally UK practices dominate the care here.


----------



## billythekid (Feb 15, 2012)

thank you very much for your valuable information.


----------

